# Limerick Tumblers



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I was given these by a man at one of the shows I entered last month. They are Limerick Tumblers, the only breed to originate in Ireland. They are getting along well with my Chinese Owls and are in mating mood so babies shouldn't be long- fingers crossed. 

Up to now they're nameless so I'm open to suggestions- they're Irish remember! 










The black one is the cock and the red the hen. If I'm thinking right, this is a sex-linked mating, any red chicks will be cocks and blacks will be hens. Correct me if I'm wrong!










They're very timid and weren't too tame when I got them but are getting used to me pretty fast. They're very clumsy... or very clever, I went in last week and the black one had got the lid off the water tub and was proudly standing inside looking quite pleased with himself!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Becca, they are so cute. I'll put my thinking cap on for some names. You know our member Alvin lives in Dublin. Maybe he'll see this and suggest some good Irish names.

Anyhow, they are adorable.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Becca, they are so cute. I'll put my thinking cap on for some names. You know our member Alvin lives in Dublin. Maybe he'll see this and suggest some good Irish names.
> 
> Anyhow, they are adorable.


 MIKE is the cock and PATTY is the hen. ......GEORGE


----------

